# Cressbrook Bass on my RDO.



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I haven't been back to Cressbrook Dam for nearly a month now. I was putting a lot more effort in at Cooby Dam. With the temporary boat ramp at Cooby Dam now being used, the little dam is chock a block full of fisherpeople getting their bag limits. So I put five hours in at Cressbrook Dam to get a feel of it before the Cressbrook dam weekend.

I arrived at the boom gate at 6am to be greeted by the local red deer. They just stood there watching me with not a lot of fear. Their nostrils were working overtime to see if i was a threat to them. You get to see them a lot when you camp at Cressbrook. Being a bowhunter/shooter for many years it was so nice to get so close to them but only shooting with digital photos instead. I left them to feed on in happiness.

I put my $2.00 in the boom gate and proceed to the launching area. I got through the gate and a four wheel drive turned up with a stink boat. So I would not have the dam by myself today, oh well. Proceeded to get gear ready and launched. Paddled slowly with a jackall and a boomerang black beetle trolling behind. Ten minutes later the jackall got a nice little hit, I grabbed the rod and worked the fish back to the yak. Although only small, these bass fight very well and will pull line of at will. Scooped him up in the net and unhooked him of the jackall. I measured him and got some photos and released him quickly. He measured in at 34cm, legal but still got to see freedom.

I kept paddling as I really wanted some exercise as well as have a fish. It's been approximately three weeks since I've been on the water and it was good to turn my shoulders over. A bit rusty but didn't take long to get back into a rythum again. I wanted to cover a lot of water to see where the bass were schooling. I never did come across any big schools which makes it hard.

I pulled up at the weed beds to try out some weedless soft plastics. It is certainly different actually flicking your soft plastic in the middle of the weed in pursuit of some yellowbelly. I could see that they were there on my sounder but they weren't being fooled today. These weedless rigs are absolutely brilliant.

I moved on and paddled back towards the boat ramp and got another hit on the jackall. The purple jackall is popular with the bass because they didn't touch any thing else. This fish felt a little better and fought harder than the first. The Dawia Sol 2000 is really a great reel, so smooth and light. I netted him, measured him and got some photos and then let him go to fight another day. This bass went 36cm. Before I released him, I had a good look at him. They sure are built for speed, power and catching prey with their big mouths. I am sick of not having a suitable esky/cooler to take with me for bringing back the catch of the day. So I am off now to Kmart to buy a little esky that fits into the swing rectangular hatch. I fish mainly for the pleasure/sport but still love a feed of fish. With the little esky I will be able to bring some fish home to cook on the barby.

I had a great morning and it was far better than sitting at my desk working. It will not be 3 weeks before I hit the water again, as the Cressbrook Dam weekend is coming up, I will be out to find some better areas to fish. Every time I go back the water exposes more land as the water levels continue to drop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

here I am stuck at my desk......reading this great report! sounds like a good day out!

pardon my ignorace, but where is Cressbrook Dam?

Ashley


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Cressbrook Dam is approx 30 mins north of Toowoomba. Great spot for camping, fishing and relaxing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbQTBLIAABzfgAASQCOQEJAwUAA//96gIACCIEEm9TIxTaZRiYNQap5GoNGmhoYgACEVMmsU2XryXNWH+5W0vLjCwr8I45yc3d3Gj/VqZYQM5ZmQdhl4HWhawslcBUQNOvQNY3vK8U7dHE5vus2H0AeUczvvglrToybwdWdBjI1MOQYqNKKO03IS+IP30TVlIbeeCnLzcPioeAUwSx6BIW3KOJVHBrCJf4u5IpwoSFoJglkA


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done John. Good report too. Much better than a day at work


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to read your Cressbrook success John and looking forward to catching up at the akffers trip in 3 weeks time


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> So I am off now to Kmart to buy a little esky that fits into the swing rectangular hatch.


Rectangular hatch on a swing :shock: ? Tell us more...


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dave, I think John means the rear well mate. 
Nice bass John, now that the scupper pro is in the shed, I'll be keen to fit her out and get up to Cressbrook and Cooby.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Dave,

Karl got it in one.

My description of the rear tank well was wrong, I put the first thing that came to mind. I now have my esky and will now work on it to get it ready for the next trip. Yuummmyyy, fresh fish for dinner while kept in good condition while out on the water. Thanks for your acknowledgements everybody.

Karl - As soon as you have your new baby setup, bring her up the range for a fish. Hopefully we can nail some big Murray Cod. There in there lurking. :wink:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Red,

My jackall is not all purple. It has purple top with a white belly. This particular colour is doing very well in the local dams at present. Anything purple seems to be getting hit by all fish, yellowbelly, bass and cod just love purple things that swim.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRXVSHoAACTfgAASUCWIEiBwFAo///+gMADVmhqEaANAPU9QADQBpJ6DVPKfqhkGyRoDQ9T1BKmRJtT01PTQRoGgBtQYA3Ax+QvvGgsKr7f000SfeD5JJ8Fchh4qpsajnq0ze3fW2ibUwwlAECDt2q0SJGzEKBBIYcLjfoMFJER540yKyD8rLnSYN0FhEcgq2vN5bdXfe2DdSaCQ4JnKzFjnTPyDamHqtoXVQfUM7JJPd5Si0wJk9cFJKW0vFb3OQrpUprjeMEPYbYXbwbohgzZJgCzsJlaWqKBEx6pgkSf8XckU4UJAV1Uh6A==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Got me one of them Pakrats in purple, should be a killa.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> John, tell us what esky you got and how well it fits. I always think of getting one that fits, but never have a tape measure with me.


Tony spotted your enquiry and the Esky Traveller will drop in, with 3.5cms x 1cm of clearance, but its only a small esky about $20 and I only use for drinks when I take it along.
The well bottom is 37 x 25.5 cms on my swing


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> the local red deer. .


John you will love this one.

I was at Gilbo's /headman tonight giving him his weekly computer operation lesson [like the blind leading the blind] and in so doing he was reading your post here.

He asked me "have I met him?".... me"who"....he "red deer"... me "don't you know what a ***** deer is".... he "oh, I thought it was a local called red deer on the forum"... much laughter and he said "you put this on the forum and I'll be a marked man"... me "yep to good to waste" :lol: :lol:

Further down he saw the pic of the deer, and I pointed out it was the local in his deer suit.

So I figure Gilbo is first target with drinks at the dam weekend :wink:

By the way he's hoping to arrive Friday night as well


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Dodge, :lol: I had a great chuckle and it made my day before going to work this morning :lol: . I will have to introduce red deer to headman if they show up. :lol:

Yaker, being in a hurry this morning, I will source the info for you and report it for you. Stay tuned.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey John,

I sent you a pm re cressbrook/cooby, any tips mate?

cheers


----------

